# PETA activists hit a deer and blame it on the G&F



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I love to blast PETA. This one is just short of pathetic or hilarious, depends on how you look at it.

http://www.washtimes.com/sports/20020310-39328075.htm

[ This Message was edited by: Chris Hustad on 2002-03-27 09:21 ]


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Good article. PETA is just about as ridiculous as they come. Unfortunately, they do stir up anti-hunting sentiments in some circles. People that understand the role hunting plays in the environment need to continue to monitor these peolpe and not just brush them off as an anti-hunting extremists. Too bad the Forum doesn't pick up on some of these stories that lack intelligence of the PETA people.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Another hunting / anit-hunting PETA story on the WEB

This newspaper story starts with, "The editor of Audubon magazine is getting some vicious hate mail from animal-rights activists. His offense: He wrote a piece in the March issue about the need to reduce the nation's overpopulation of deer through hunting and controlled kills."

Link:

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincitie ... 917720.htm

[ This Message was edited by: prairie hunter on 2002-03-27 10:30 ]


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Man, Do I Hate Peta! They complain when we shoot them and they complain if we don't shoot them!!! They would be b#tching just as much if NJ would have had a very liberal hunting season and tried to kill off a large segment of the population. Nothing can be done to make these people happy. I think the public has started to take note of that and see them as the joke they are.


----------

